
Heads you win, tails... you win. You can beat the toss of a coin & here's how - alexjmann
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1239823/Heads-win-tails--win-You-beat-toss-coin-heres-.html?ITO=1490
======
mithunk
if you flip a coin with a consistent force and use the same coin again and
again then you'll probably have the same number of spins all the time...ergo
based on an earlier result you can start 'learning' to control your outcome.

